# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Костюмы, атрибуты, декорации

## Светлана - Слоним

Традиционный белорусский костюм
[IMG]http://*********ru/2487933m.jpg[/IMG]

По традиционному народному костюму прочитываются многие стороны жизни его носителей - этническая принадлежность, историческое влияние других народов, семейное и социальное положение. Цветовые предпочтения и особенности орнамента могут рассказать о точном месте изготовления одежды и возрасте ее носителей. Праздничный костюм зачастую таит в себе многие сакральные и обрядовые моменты, является воплощением эстетических представлений народа. В основе единый белорусский костюм имел небольшие местные различия. В нем преобладал белый цвет - естественный цвет льна, из которого изготовлялась основа мужской и женской одежды. 
Женский комплекс костюма состоял из рубахи с отложным или стоячим воротом, полосатой или клетчатой юбки, передника и безрукавки. Рубаха и передник украшались вышивкой и узорным тканьем по рукаву и подолу. Замужние женщины прятали волосы под чепец, предварительно накручивая их на лубяной обруч, а поверх чепца навивали "наметку" - старинный головной убор в виде длинного льняного полотенца. В XIX веке наметки постепенно вытеснились фабричными головными платками. Девушки заплетали косы, ходили с непокрытой головой или носили венки, оставляя непокрытой макушку На свадьбу невеста также надевала венок из бумажных цветов украшенный шелковыми лентами и шелковой тесьмой. Любимым украшением белорусок были стеклянные бусы и бисерные низки.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Белорусский национальный костюм*

Белорусский национальный костюм — сложившийся на протяжении веков комплекс одежды, обуви и аксессуаров, который использовался белорусами в повседневном и праздничном обиходе.
Белорусский костюм, имея общие корни с украинским и русским национальными костюмами и формируясь на основе взаимовлияния литовской, польской, русской и украинской традиций, тем не менее отличается самобытностью и является самостоятельным явлением. Кроме этого, он вбирал в себя тенденции интернационального городского костюма и таким образом вписывался в общеевропейский контекст.
При изготовлении костюма использовались такие виды декоративно-прикладного творчества, как ткачество, плетение, ювелирное искусство, обработка кожи и другие.

История костюма.
Формирование белорусского традиционного костюма и его особенностей началось во времена средневековья. К концу XIX — началу XX веков его облик устоялся, сложились ярко-выраженные этнические особенности. Одна из важнейших характеристик белорусского костюма — необыкновенная устойчивость традиции. Вбирая в себя многообразные веяния на протяжении столетий, белорусский костюм долгое время сохранял неизменным крой некоторых предметов одежды, ёё форму, отдельные атрибуты костюма восходят ещё к языческой старине, в нём сохранились архаические черты, например, старинный орнамент и полосатый декор. Технологии изготовления тканей также сохранились с древнейших времён.Не смотря на устойчивость традиционного облика, костюм многовариантен в образном и композиционном проявлениях.		
На территории Белоруссии исследователи выделяют более 30 разновидностей народного костюма, достаточно строго привязанных к определённой местности.

Мужской костюм
Повседневная одежда
Мужской костюм обычно состоял из рубахи, вышитой по вороту и низу, брюк, жилета, наговиц (поясная одежда). Рубаха носилась навыпуск, подпоясывалась цветным поясом. Карманы отсутствовали, их заменяла кожаная сумочка, которую носили через плечо или подвешивали к кожаному поясу.

Верхняя одежда.
В качестве верхней одежды использовались кожухи из овчины, которые у зажиточных людей сверху обшивались дорогой тканью и украшались вышивкой и аппликациями. Очень богатые люди носили шубы из меха. Также существовала верхняя одежда из сукна, которая называлась по-разному: «епанча», «кирея», «бурка», «чуя».

Головные уборы
Существовало большое разнообразие мужских головных уборов: магерка из валяной шерсти, брыль из соломы, зимой — меховая шапка (аблавуха). Головные уборы также делали из домашней овчины коричневого, чёрного или серого цвета.

Обувь.
Мужчины носили лапти в качестве повседневной одежды, кожаные постолы, по праздникам надевали сапоги. Беднейшие слои крестьянства иногда носили лапти круглый год, утепляя их с помощью подкладывания соломы внутрь и обматывая ноги полотняными онучами.
Постолы изготавливались из куска кожи, края которой отлого изгибались и стянуты вверху лыком, бечевкой или ремешком.

Женский костюм
               Повседневная одежда
Женский костюм более разнообразен, с выраженной национальной спецификой. Выделяются четыре комплекса: с юбкой и фартуком; с юбкой, фартуком и безрукавкой (гарсетом); с юбкой, к которой пришит лиф-корсет; с понёвой, фартуком, безрукавкой (гарсетом). Два первых известны по всей территории Белоруссии, два последних в восточных и северо-восточных районах. Имеется три типа рубах: с прямыми плечевыми вставками, туникообразная, с кокеткой; большое внимание уделялось вышивкам на рукавах. Поясная одежда — разнообразного фасона юбки (андарак, саян, палатняник, летник), а также понёвы, фартуки. Юбки — красные, сине-зелёные, в серо-белую клетку, с продольными и поперечными полосами. Фартуки украшались кружевами, складками, вышитым узором, безрукавки (гарсет) — вышивкой, кружевами, декоративными нашивками и аппликациями. Существовало большое количество различных вариантов юбок, которые отличались кроем и носили различные названия: андарак, саян, понёва, летник и другие.

Верхняя одежда.
Женская верхняя одежда чаще и богаче, чем мужская украшалась вышивкой и аппликацией, но по виду и крою не очень сильно отличалась от мужской.

Головные уборы.
Женские головные уборы имели важное социальное и обрядовое значение. По их виду можно было определить семейное положение, возраст женщины, её материальное положение. Головные уборы использовались в обрядах и ритуалах, например, на свадьбах девушке торжественно меняли девичий убор на женский.
Коренные отличия существовали между женскими и девичьими головными уборами. Девушки носили венки, узкие разноцветные ленты (скидочка, шлячок), а женщины прятали волосы под чепец, надевая сверху головной убор полотенчатого типа, например, намитку или платок.
Существовало большое количество способов завязывания намиток. Свадебная намитка часто хранилась женщиной всю жизнь и надевалась на неё при похоронах. Зажиточные женщины изготавливали свои намитки из дорогого тонкого полотна и украшали их кружевом, вышивкой золотыми и серебряными нитями, а женщины более бедного положения использовали более дешёвые ткани и более простые украшения, при этом разнообразие орнамента, как правило, сохранялось.
Также женщины использовали такие головные уборы, как платки, коптуровые (чепцовые) и рогатистые головные уборы.

Обувь.
Женщины в крестьянских семьях чаще всего носили лапти. В холодную погоду носили постолы. Сапоги и женские башмаки (чаравики) в деревнях носились только по праздникам или в наиболее зажиточных семьях. Такую обувь чаще изготавливали специальные ремесленники на заказ.


Пояса.
Пояс, который использовался в мужском костюме, изготавливался из дорогих шёлковых нитей с вплетением золотых и серебряных нитей. Он нёс не только функциональную нагрузку, но также имел обрядовое, религиозное и социальное значение. Его изготовлением занимались мастера ткачества, каждый пояс являлся практически произведением искусства и ценился во многих странах.

Украшения.
Для украшения носились серьги, бусы (стеклянные, янтарные, коралловые, у зажиточных слоев — иногда жемчужные, рубиновые). Другие украшения — броши, браслеты, кольца — также носились в основном зажиточными слоями населения.

Ткани и материалы.
В белорусском национальном костюме использовались только натуральные ткани, которые изготавливались в домашних условиях, в основном это были лён и шерсть, также применялась ткань из волокон конопли. Для окраски пряжи использовались натуральные красители: настои трав, коры, листьев деревьев, болотной руды.

Для изготовления верхней одежды применялись сукно и овчина.
Красные нитки для вышивки покупались, но после уже в домашних условиях докрашивались в коричневый и бордовый.

Оформление.
Чаще всего одежда была белого цвета, в качестве украшения она оформлялась вышитым красным орнаментальным узором, который объединял весь образ в единую композицию. В орнаменте использовались геометрические узоры, позднее стали применяться также растительные узоры и их сочетание с геометрическими.В обязательном порядке оформлялись орнаментом рукава, ворот, фартук и головные уборы.
При изготовлении костюма использовались вышивка, браное, выборное, перевыборное, закладное, ремизное, переборное и узорное ткачество, кружево и аппликация.
Для изготовления поясной одежды широко применялись полихромные суконные ткани.
На фартуки пришивали покупное или самодельное кружево.

Особенности кроя.
В белорусском костюме использовалось три типа рубах: с прямыми плечевыми вставками, туникообразная, с кокеткой. Сорочки всех типов имели прямой разрез (пазуху) по центру, длина которого достигала 35-40 см.
В старину чаще всего сорочки кроили без швов на плечах, просто перегибая ткань, но к XIX веку такой покрой считался устаревшим и использовался только в обрядовой одежде. Крой стал поликовым, при котором переднее и заднее полотница соединялись с помощью прямоугольных вставок — поликов, вставок из того же самого материала.
Воротник присутствовал только в праздничной одежде крестьян, его высота была около 2-3 см. Среди мелкой шляхты был распространен отложной воротник. Стоячий воротник застегивался на пару пуговиц сбоку или спереди, отложной — на запонку (шпонку) или стягивался лентой или полоской цветной ткани.
При раскрое юбки из полотна делали два полотнища, а при шитье юбки из сукна использовали от трёх до шести продольных полотнищ, которые сшивались вместе и собирались в складки около пояса.

----------

Свето44ка (17.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*СОВЕТЫ:*
Не стоит тратить много средств на изготовление костюма. В качестве основы можно использовать футболку, джинсы, спортивную куртку, которые следует оригинально украсить: что-то пришить, приклеить, разрисовать фломастерами. 
Можно посоветовать иметь дома "сундук" со старыми вещами, которые могут пригодиться для изготовления. Это могут быть старые мужские рубашки, негодные зонтики, пестрые шелковые косынки, искусственный мех, лоскутки пестрой ткани, старые простыни и полотенца. 
Можно вообще не шить костюм, а добавить одну-две детали к обыкновенному праздничному платью. Например, если к платью пришить ярко раскрашенные бумажные крылышки, а на голову надеть ободок с усиками, то костюм бабочки готов. 
Или на летний сарафанчик из яркого ситца пришить цветные ленты, под него надеть кофточку с широкими рукавами, а голову повязать пестрым платком — получится *«матрешка».* 
Для *"дымковской игрушки"* нужна одежда из пестрого ситца или сатина с крупным рисунком. Кофточка и фартук должны быть с кантиком одного цвета, а кокошник из картона обклеивается тканью, из которой сшит фартук.
*"Почта"* — на любой сарафан или платье нашиваются полоски бумаги с названиями любимых журналов и газет.
*"Робот"* — тренировочный костюм любого цвета. Два картонных щита с разными "датчиками" связаны на плечах и боках шнурками. Голова из картонной коробки. А если еще на груди укрепить карманный фонарик с выходом глазка над надписью "Спрашивай — отвечу сигналом", то костюм можно считать законченным.
*"Светофор"* — черный тренировочный костюм, картонные щиты впереди и сзади, на переднем — красный, желтый и зеленый светофорные круги.
*"Красная Шапочка"* — на широкую юбку нашиты разноцветные ленты, передник тоже украшен лентами. Шапочку можно сделать из старой фетровой шляпы. Ну, а корзинка в доме всегда найдется.
*"Чертик"* — на темный свитер и тренировочные брюки можно нашить пучки "шерсти" из мочалки или цветных ниток, хвост сделать из проволоки, обтянув ее чулком. Рожки из плотной бумаги легко укрепить на картонном обруче.
*"Снегурочка"* — нашить на синее, голубое или зеленое платье небольшие шарики ваты, сделать круглый воротник из старой накрахмаленной простыни, пришив к нему яркие бусинки и мишуру.
*"Ковбой"*— у мальчишек очень популярен этот костюм. Джинсы и клетчатая рубашка, наверное, есть у каждого, шляпу можно попросить у папы или дедушки, закрутить у нее поля и приделать шнурок, платок на шею даст мама или бабушка.
*"Кукла"* — тут даже костюм не понадобится, лишь немного принадлежностей маминого макияжа: красные губки бантиком, яркий круглый румянец и длинные ресницы до бровей; на голову и пояс прикрепить два больших банта.
*Костюм Бэтмена* (по-русски - человек-летучая мышь). 
Полкостюма здесь - это ободок с ушками. Такой ободок можно склеить из бумаги по размеру головы вашего ребёнка. Если наряжаете девочку - можно купить готовый ободок для волос. Дальше дело за малым - надо наклеить на него бумажные ушки, подобрать одежду подходящего цвета и добавить какой-нибудь особый штрих - например, хвост (воротник от старого пальто, завалявшийся в бабушкиных антресолях). Не забывайте ещё об одной важной вещи - о гриме, с помощью которого можно произвести на окружающих наибольший эффект. Полосатые щёки или розовый нос-пятачок - и не будет предела восторгам вашего ребёнка и его друзей.
*Костюм пирата*
Не хочу быть зверем, хочу быть пиратом!", - капризничает ваше чадо. Что делать? Ответим честно: перетрясти свой гардероб. И отыскать там какие-нибудь старые джинсы или трико, рубашку, жилет, яркий платок, шляпу или бандану. Платок нужен для того, чтобы завязать его на поясе вашего капризули и заткнуть за него пару пистолетов - настоящему пирату без них никуда. Как и в предыдущем случае, добавим особый штрих - серьгу в ухо. Это может быть любая клипса или просто кольцо на нитке. А если хотите добавить солидности вашему пирату - вручите ему костыль.
*Костюм сказочного принца*
Ещё один костюм, который можно сделать буквально за пару часов - костюм сказочного принца. Для этого понадобится кусок какой-нибудь красивой блестящей ткани. Подгибаете эту ткань с одной стороны, а внутри пропускаете тесьму - плащ для принца готов, причем плащ этот можно завязать на шее по-разному. Понятно, что одного плаща мало - поэтому придётся изготовить ещё и корону. Сделать это, кстати говоря, ещё проще - можно вырезать корону из картона и обклеить её золотой фольгой. Принц на выход готов.
*Костюм мага или султана*
Ваш ребёнок любит волшебные сказки? Тогда наверняка он согласится побыть магом или султаном в этот Новый год. В этом костюме самое главное - головной убор, который называется "чалма". Его мы сделаем за полчаса: возьмём какой-нибудь перстень с большим камнем, проденем в него любой яркий платок и сошьём или просто свяжем этот платок сзади по размеру головы ребёнка. Маг готов. А из мага можно легко сделать султана - в качестве халата султана используйте любую папину полосатую рубашку или свой халат, подпоясанный красивым шёлковым шарфом. Добавим бороду - получится настоящий старик Хоттабыч.
*Костюм принцессы или королевы*
Костюмы для девочек - разговор, конечно же, отдельный, ведь девочки обычно хотят быть либо принцессами, либо королевами. А в таких костюмах самое главное - это, конечно же, корона и пышное платье. Корону делать вы уже умеете, а для того, чтобы платье было пышным, изготовим подъюбник. Это делается так: берём любую мамину расклешённую юбку и пришиваем к ней снизу либо пластмассовый обруч, либо китовый ус. А дополнить образ помогут, как всегда, некоторые детали. Платье Снежной Королевы украсьте блёстками и фигурными снежинками, вырезанными из обычной фольги; платье Царицы Ночи - звёздами из золотой бумаги; костюм Морской Принцессы дополните прозрачным шифоновым шарфом с нашитыми на нём разноцветными рыбками.

----------


## Эlla

Предлагаю идею для костюма цветов. Шапочки сделаны из сезаля. Смотрятся ярко и празднично.
https://yadi.sk/i/g6DK8mQ_rPp7f

----------

Борковская Н (10.10.2017), Женива (05.06.2016), Ледок (13.05.2016)

----------


## Ирина Мехедко

Цыганка Аза на празднике Каляды. Парик плела из ниток, основа-вящаная крючком сетка.

----------

Светлана - Слоним (22.08.2017)

----------


## Ирина Мехедко

Костюм Бабы Яги

----------

Алусик (14.08.2017), Светлана - Слоним (22.08.2017)

----------


## Ирина Мехедко

Сулейман (Новый год). Костюм шила сама.

----------

Алусик (14.08.2017), Светлана - Слоним (22.08.2017)

----------


## korostin

А где можно найти костюм Алладина?

----------

